# The Walking Dead season five



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I know there's a few people here who don't watch any TV at all, and by all means I admire that. Some of us still watch a little from time to time though, and I'm not going to lie, The Walking Dead is one of my favorites.

Who saw the season premiere? I'll try not to spoil anything, but I will say; Carol. Still a bad ass.

Also, does anyone else think the guy at the end could be an early glimpse of Negan? It still seems a little early on for him, but you know he's coming.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you talking about the guy at the end in the mask?Yes,that was Morgan.And that was also an excellent season opener.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't watched the season premier yet, but it IS recorded. Additionally, I recently recorded 50 of the past episodes. My wife shudders at the thought of watching The Walking Dead, but a lot of folks including my daughter are trying to convince her to give it a try. Unfortunately, I did not get to record the very first few shows, but I can fill her in on what took place. Whenever we get to lengthy gory segments of killing the zombies, I will fast forward past those parts.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Who is Negan/Morgan?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> Are you talking about the guy at the end in the mask?Yes,that was Morgan.And that was also an excellent season opener.


Nope, I saw Morgan. Awesome btw... he's survived on his own even longer than Michonne did, at least in the TV version. Super excited to see how he fits in coming up.

However, no, I was referring to the flashback of the marauders who were instrumental in making the people at Terminus evil. The big dude who popped into the rail car and said "No, it's not going to be okay". That may have been our first look at Negan, I'm not sure.



DerBiermeister said:


> I haven't watched the season premier yet, but it IS recorded. Additionally, I recently recorded 50 of the past episodes. My wife shudders at the thought of watching The Walking Dead, but a lot of folks including my daughter are trying to convince her to give it a try. Unfortunately, I did not get to record the very first few shows, but I can fill her in on what took place. Whenever we get to lengthy gory segments of killing the zombies, I will fast forward past those parts.


Netflix has them. We turned off the cable because the cost wasn't worth it, and now we have a couple of the on demand services. Much MUCH cheaper, especially when you don't watch most of the sitcom crap that's on cable. That first season is so good!



jnichols2 said:


> Who is Negan/Morgan?


Morgan is from season one and... three I believe. He's the guy that took Rick in after he escaped the hospital, then later on went mad and revealed that he lost his son because he wasn't able to put an end to his wife after she became a walker. He looks pretty sane (other than the fun mask) now, but it's hard to say.

Negan is someone else entirely. Let's just say that he's not very nice, may be responsible for brutally killing Glenn, makes the Governor look like a good guy... he's special. For some reason he gets along with Carl, maybe even likes him, despite Carl repeatedly promising to kill him.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

It was so damn gross at the start, I had to turn it off...first time I ever did that. I had to channel cruise between it and HGTV when it got too ugly.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Ahh,I see....I don't follow the comics or anything,so no idea who Negan is.But,being my favorite show,I was very surprised to see Morgan and am excited too to see where he falls in.

My guess was also right on what Terminus was.I knew it!Great start to the season!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> It was so damn gross at the start, I had to turn it off...first time I ever did that. I had to channel cruise between it and HGTV when it got too ugly.


LOL,yeah,that was,hands down,a very brutal opening.


----------



## Niddhogg (Oct 13, 2014)

The last three episodes that TWD aired were absolutely outstanding- and pretty brutal, too! Gotta love gratuitous violence, right?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Niddhogg said:


> The last three episodes that TWD aired were absolutely outstanding- and pretty brutal, too! Gotta love gratuitous violence, right?


Right :wink:.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Outstanding Season Opener of The Walking Dead.

Last month after leaving the ATL airport I made a short detour over to the city that they film TWD, Senoia, GA. They were building some sets and filming but I was able to get close to the set building and took these pics. They wouldn't let people within a mile of the filming area but security was pretty lax where they were building the sets;
See if you can pick this out when you watch the show!
View attachment 7191
View attachment 7192
View attachment 7193
View attachment 7194


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Alexandria safe zone? I don't know why, but that's what that makes me think of.

For those who don't follow the offline narrative, the Alexandria safe zone is near Washington, DC (wonder why they'd be going there?  ) and is one of the few places they actually get to stay for a respectable amount of time. I won't say much more except that in some ways it's the closest they get to rebuilding a civilization I think than anywhere else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Alexandria safe zone? I don't know why, but that's what that makes me think of.
> 
> For those who don't follow the offline narrative, the Alexandria safe zone is near Washington, DC (wonder why they'd be going there?  ) and is one of the few places they actually get to stay for a respectable amount of time. I won't say much more except that in some ways it's the closest they get to rebuilding a civilization I think than anywhere else.


Could be. 
I caught part of TWD marathon last weekend and re-watched the episode where Rick, Michonne and Carl make it back to Morgan's place and find out that he has built a hell of a defense system but that he also was border-line berserker/batchit crazy. I fully expect to see him again this season.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Morgan is from season one and... three I believe. He's the guy that took Rick in after he escaped the hospital, then later on went mad and revealed that he lost his son because he wasn't able to put an end to his wife after she became a walker. He looks pretty sane (other than the fun mask) now, but it's hard to say.
> 
> Negan is someone else entirely. Let's just say that he's not very nice, may be responsible for brutally killing Glenn, makes the Governor look like a good guy... he's special. For some reason he gets along with Carl, maybe even likes him, despite Carl repeatedly promising to kill him.


Now I remember him -- he does look different. Thanks.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Outstanding Season Opener of The Walking Dead.
> 
> Last month after leaving the ATL airport I made a short detour over to the city that they film TWD, Senoia, GA. They were building some sets and filming but I was able to get close to the set building and took these pics. They wouldn't let people within a mile of the filming area but security was pretty lax where they were building the sets;
> See if you can pick this out when you watch the show!
> ...


Some of our local ATL news stations hinted this would be Alexandria


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome opener and great show in general. Love that Rick is being a leader again.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought the guy with the mask was Walker from the Jericho tv series. 
LOL I just finished watching all of the episodes of that. Immediately I thought WHAT?! was the virus that was crossing the Mississippi really the Zombie virus?!?! ... and then I woke up. 

My daughter an I were texting each other during the baseball bat/throat slicing scene. Wow intense. "Some are cattle and some are butchers" is burned into my memory now.

tremendous SHTF/WROL training film, eh?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I got to say when they smacked those folks with the bat and bled them, that was pretty harsh, even for me


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah the ball bats were pretty cool. I'd fight to the bitter end. No stainless trough for me thank you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It was, in my opinion, their best episode out of 4 full seasons. I half gave up around the end of season two. I'm a Z-Nation fan now. Yeah, it's Sci-Fi Channel, and lower budget, but I like it. Less "group drama", quite a bit more action, a lot more humor. I mean really, who doesn't find it funny when the doc blew pot smoke in the zombies face and said "I think you're getting off on this..."?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm into it. And, yes, being completely helpless, bound and led to a stainless tub, old Deebo would have dislocated a shoulder or the zipties would have cut my hand off, no way could I be warm when that happened. Would have to be sedated.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> It was, in my opinion, their best episode out of 4 full seasons. I half gave up around the end of season two. I'm a Z-Nation fan now. Yeah, it's Sci-Fi Channel, and lower budget, but I like it. Less "group drama", quite a bit more action, a lot more humor. I mean really, who doesn't find it funny when the doc blew pot smoke in the zombies face and said "I think you're getting off on this..."?


That's the name of it? Z-Nation?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> That's the name of it? Z-Nation?


Yes. It's on on Fridays at 10?, SCI-Fi Channel. Channel 59 for me on Crummycast.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Yes. It's on on Fridays at 10?, SCI-Fi Channel. Channel 59 for me on Crummycast.


Thanks I will check it out online.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

This is the only tv show we watch. We dont even own a tv but we love this show. Glad its back on.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

At home we watch no "cable" televison; but we do utilize amazon to order shows that we like such as Walking Dead, Hell on Wheels, and Son's of Anarchy. Being deployed I must be very happy that when on a base we are able to access AFN which has Walking Dead aired on Monday night. 

Great show that has the "continunous" story line from show to show which is a key point to me if I ever watch a TV show. 

First episode this season was great... picked up right where I wanted to without doing a few episodes without action (no spoilors; but if you seen it you can see where they COULD of went with it to drag it along).

Brains? Brains... BRAINS!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have to wait for the DVD release (so 12 months) 

I don't mind little spoilers but the first show sums up everything (oi you, yes you, dumb ass in the tank)


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Phoenix if you didn't want to wait you could dish out the season pass on Amazon or Itunes. The only reason I personally do this is so my wife and I can watch it on "date nights" over the phone. If I was at home I would wait for it to hit netflix or a co-worker purchased it


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol its all good, foxtel has the broadcast rights here... (And to get the channel I'm looking at around $80 a month for the "package") the DVD for the latest season (4) is around $50 atm (should drop shortly  ) 

So in English its more cost effective for me just to purchase the DVD than get pay TV (and with only a few movies/TV shows around that are actually worth watching, its better just purchasing on DVD and watch whenever I feel like it, yes download is a option but...  )


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I'm into it. And, yes, being completely helpless, bound and led to a stainless tub, old Deebo would have dislocated a shoulder or the zipties would have cut my hand off, no way could I be warm when that happened. Would have to be sedated.


I'm thinking I could create some break dancing moves too... no way I would get to that tub without making those butchers earn their swing at the bat.

I don't know if active duty folks are taught this anymore, but part of the POW code said, "I will never surrender of my own free will. If in command, I will never surrender the members of my command while they still have the means to resist."


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Haven't seen the new season, but I did hear two women at a table next to me while I was eating breakfast. They were not big fans. They were going on about how terrible the show was, how violent, that it was a "red-neck's wet dream" being able to kill people and get away with it, that it was all geared towards shooting people instead of trying to find a cure for their disease, and finally, that the writers are bigots because...... they don't have any Lesbians, Gays, or trans-genders surviving. 

I had a hard time keeping my laughs and snickers down. What a couple of morons. At least THEY won't have to worry about some zombies trying to suck THEIR brains out. Nothing to find there. I will have to watch my recording of the show today.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

The show is getting a little more brutal, but I think it would have been cancelled or boring by now if it had done anything else. I'm not condoning violence, and I don't look forward to seeing things like cannibalism, but if this story is to avoid becoming a soap opera or sitcom, you can't expect that the only people they will encounter are happy go lucky hippies and "bad guys with a heart". If the SHTF as hard as it does in The Walking Dead, because of the undead, or something less fictional like a disease outbreak, worldwide natural disaster or an all out uprising... whatever it was, the situations portrayed in the show thus far are probably bedtime stories compared to the evil some people will be capable of.

I don't watch slasher flicks, that are only concerned with brutally killing people and showing as much T&A as they can. This isn't that, in my opinion, not by a mile.



Notsoyoung said:


> Haven't seen the new season, but I did hear two women at a table next to me while I was eating breakfast. They were not big fans. They were going on about how terrible the show was, how violent, that it was a "red-neck's wet dream" being able to kill people and get away with it, that it was all geared towards shooting people instead of trying to find a cure for their disease, and finally, that the writers are bigots because...... they don't have any Lesbians, Gays, or trans-genders surviving.


And yet they still seem to be watching it.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

The moral dilemmas are what make the show interesting. Zombies are a backdrop yet ever present concern.
Shooting a child in the back of the head because she killed another little girl so she could play with her as a zombie. Who'd da thunk it?
Cutting your hand off so you can escape approaching zombies?
Slicing your own belly open to birth a baby you'll never embrace?
Joining a group or forced to join a group where the #1 rule is to "claim it" or get beat up. Tough livin' when you're hungry... and tired.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Shooting a child in the back of the head because she killed another little girl so she could play with her as a zombie. Who'd da thunk it?


She was gone, and she was a cold blooded killer. I'm not asking us to explore this, because it's one of those scenarios that you can talk about all day and never know until you're right there in it -- but I'm not so sure they had any other option.



CWOLDOJAX said:


> Cutting your hand off so you can escape approaching zombies?


I don't recall this? I'd also be curious about, "Killing Otis because you see no other way to get back alive?"


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Merle! I can't believe it took me that long to put that one together. Merle just seems like he never had a hand, or needed one.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> She was gone, and she was a cold blooded killer. I'm not asking us to explore this, because it's one of those scenarios that you can talk about all day and never know until you're right there in it -- but I'm not so sure they had any other option.


Agreed. Still a moral dilemma.



> I don't recall this? I'd also be curious about, "Killing Otis because you see no other way to get back alive?"


If memory is correct, (not always) didn't Merle, Darryl's brother, cut off his own hand?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes,Merle had to cut his hand off with a hacksaw that was left barely within his reach to get off the top of the building in Atlanta where rick had cuffed him.he did it to escape the walkers that had came up to the top of the building.

what glenn got killed?.the only Glen I know of is still alive.I cant remember or missed that one,I do remember Karl wanting to still kill someone else though.

As you can see,I am a fan also.I have to watch after the wife goes too sleep.have to put my headphones on.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Agreed. Still a moral dilemma.


I think Carol's character is the only one capable of this without losing her last shred of sanity. I don't agree with everything she does, but damn right I would want her on my team.



CWOLDOJAX said:


> If memory is correct, (not always) didn't Merle, Darryl's brother, cut off his own hand?


Yep, I temporarily blanked that one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wasn't The Governor's assistant gay?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Wasn't The Governor's assistant gay?


No, he was just a walking anxiety case.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I don't watch slasher flicks, that are only concerned with brutally killing people and showing as much T&A as they can. This isn't that, in my opinion, not by a mile.
> 
> And yet they still seem to be watching it.


Completely agree,the show is not a "slasher" series.It's cold,hard,raw survival in an unimaginable world and thats why the show gets the attention it does and the ratings to match.

One great thing to those that are offended or grossed out by it is they can simply change the channel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> No, he was just a walking anxiety case.


Good point DD...but then again aren't most gays walking anxiety cases too?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Haven't seen the new season, but I did hear two women at a table next to me while I was eating breakfast. They were not big fans. They were going on about how terrible the show was, how violent, that it was a "red-neck's wet dream" being able to kill people and get away with it, that it was all geared towards shooting people instead of trying to find a cure for their disease, and finally, that the writers are bigots because...... they don't have any Lesbians, Gays, or trans-genders surviving.
> 
> I had a hard time keeping my laughs and snickers down. What a couple of morons. At least THEY won't have to worry about some zombies trying to suck THEIR brains out. Nothing to find there. I will have to watch my recording of the show today.


I swear carol is a **** (no offence to anyone)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> The show is getting a little more brutal, but I think it would have been cancelled or boring by now if it had done anything else. I'm not condoning violence, and I don't look forward to seeing things like cannibalism, but if this story is to avoid becoming a soap opera or sitcom, you can't expect that the only people they will encounter are happy go lucky hippies and "bad guys with a heart". If the SHTF as hard as it does in The Walking Dead, because of the undead, or something less fictional like a disease outbreak, worldwide natural disaster or an all out uprising... whatever it was, the situations portrayed in the show thus far are probably bedtime stories compared to the evil some people will be capable of.
> 
> I don't watch slasher flicks, that are only concerned with brutally killing people and showing as much T&A as they can. This isn't that, in my opinion, not by a mile.
> 
> And yet they still seem to be watching it.


Yes its overly Hollywood"ised"

But its good with the Mrs, when she is screaming what the ****!! You all should be dead...

Let's say it was "real" they will have to be the luckiest mother ****ers on the planet!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It seems to me that the zombies are secondary and the real story is how the people interact with each other and other groups, and to what length they have to go in order to survive. 
I am sure that none us seriously believes that there is going to be a zombie apocalypse, some other kind maybe,but not zombies, but the situations that they have the survivors contending with are interesting if not probable. Disputes over leadership, jealousies, unproductive members of the groups, fights with other groups over diminishing resources, and just other people who are just evil. I suggest that instead of watching for enjoyment, while doing so also think about it and ask yourself "If I were in that situation....". Yes, outside of the zombies there are still allot of things that are unrealistic, but over all I think that they do a fairly decent job of setting up possible situations.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> and finally, that the writers are bigots because...... they don't have any Lesbians, Gays, or trans-genders surviving.


Give the writers some time ......... the season is young, and this IS afterall the Year Of The Pillow Biters. (Hell even right here in the Old Dominion.)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Give the writers some time ......... the season is young, and this IS afterall the Year Of The Pillow Biters. (Hell even right here in the Old Dominion.)


Tara and her girlfriend were gay.they discovered each other at the camp that the governor took over after Woodbury.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> I swear carol is a **** (no offence to anyone)


Why? Because she has short hair? I'm not personally offended, but this seems ridiculously prejudicial.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> It seems to me that the zombies are secondary and the real story is how the people interact with each other and other groups, and to what length they have to go in order to survive.
> I am sure that none us seriously believes that there is going to be a zombie apocalypse, some other kind maybe,but not zombies, but the situations that they have the survivors contending with are interesting if not probable. Disputes over leadership, jealousies, unproductive members of the groups, fights with other groups over diminishing resources, and just other people who are just evil. I suggest that instead of watching for enjoyment, while doing so also think about it and ask yourself "If I were in that situation....". Yes, outside of the zombies there are still allot of things that are unrealistic, but over all I think that they do a fairly decent job of setting up possible situations.


They're extremely secondary (the walkers). The whole premise of The Walking Dead is what happens after the actual apocalypse, how would the people survive, and how would they interact. So it's very much about the people and their experience. Even the title itself has nothing to do with the zombies, "The Walking Dead" actually references the living.


----------

